# Eco 6MT trouble when A/C is on?



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey. Recently I have been using the A/C due to weather. I noticed that the clutch engage point changed, or seemed to have changed, when I had the A/C running. This makes me change my driving habits to allow the clutch to slip a bit more to avoid jerking the car. When the A/C is off, the car drives normal and engages fine. I only turn the A/C to 2 speed fan. 

Has anyone else had trouble with the way the MT shifts and engages while the A/C is on?
Thanks


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you sure you're just not slipping it more because the A/C is bogging down the motor a little? I drive with the A/C on all the time. Don't think I ever really noticed a change is actual clutch engagement on either of my Ecos. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The A/C is a known drag on the car. The 1.4T doesn't have a whole lot of mass to spin, so something that puts a significant drag onto it, such as the A/C, will cause it to need different shifting. It spins down faster with the A/C cranking. So, the shifting is affected when the A/C is on. 

If you move the temperature indicator one notch up from the coldest position, it seems to cause less drag on the engine while still cooling well. Give it a shot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to shift at slightly (200-300 RPM) higher engine speeds when I'm running my A/C. Other than that it drives the same.


----------



## CruzeEco96 (Oct 25, 2012)

oh ok guys thanks for the reply. I was just worried that maybe I was the only one having this problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome to driving a small engine with AC. Mine was bogging BADLY today with temps above 92 outside.

Things that will improve how your car drives:

1) Run 89 or 93 octane.
2) Adjust your plug gaps to .035"
3) Adjust your shift points to 500 RPM higher (I often shift at 3000 to avoid bogging in the next gear when running the AC on fan speed 3 or 4), and slip the clutch to at least 12-1300 to take off. Just realize that there is less power there and every time you floor it (or come close to 3/4 throttle, the AC will shut off).


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

No problems whatsoever in my 2013 Eco M/T with the A/C

My A/C has six settings (found out at Lordstown that some Cruzen have only 4), and I have not yet gone past the 3rd setting on the A/C (Fuel Economy is more important than blasting the A/C)

93 Octane, Tires 48 psi cold (goes up to 52psi) , .035 gaps, resonator bypass, tecollins1 big 3 kit


I will try blasting the A/C on max tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My comfort > fuel economy. I'll pay the extra dollar at the pump.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Unless its 95+ degrees I have the windows down. My cruze doesnt appreciate the use of an a/c unless its at highway speeds. If you drive a MT and use the a/c in the city bring a neck brace.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

When I had my Eco ... the re-gapping of the plugs and CAI helped out most on not noticing the drag


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

The added drag on the engine causes the RPMs to drop much faster when the clutch is disengaged. Without AC I usually shift around 1750-2000 RPM. With AC on I have to rev higher before shifting to counteract the additional drag on the engine. Nothing pulls the engine out of boost RPM range faster than the AC when shifting. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

When A/C is on and im doing a hill start i will usually stall it out or get close  lol 
Its mostly because i forget the A/C is on and i hardly ever see my rpms go past 1200 when i go from a stop. (dont like to rev engine when starting from 0)


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I just started using ac and do 90% city driving and it is a huge difference in shifting. It's not a huge issue for me, but it is definitely there. I do drive with the windows down but when it's raining and 30+ degrees out I need to use it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my cars powerband with the AC off. Then it goes away for the summer 

In the fall, I have an awesome surprise again. 

To be fair, many other cars are the same way, even some with large engines (the 3.7 in a Jeep is miserable with AC use and pretty peppy without it). 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

It's been in the 90's in Maine over the last few days and extremely humid. I noticed the mpg's dropped more than the drag or shifting. So I started cycling the compressor myself. I waited until I got up to speed, then kicked it on. I left the blower on 3 or 4 and if I came to a hill or stop, I'd hit the AC switch and shut it off and leave the blower where it was. Even with the compressor off it would blow cold air for a few more minutes until I got back up to speed. I even did it a few times when coasting downhills and with the fuel cutoff, it wasn't burning fuel to run the compressor. It doesn't hypermile as well, obviously. 

I'm not sure of the ramifications of doing this all the time, but this was the first time I noticed it working hard trying to keep things cool. Last fall I didn't notice it when it was in the 80's.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> If you drive a MT and use the a/c in the city bring a neck brace.


 When I first began driving my ECO MT it was hot out 90+ degrees in July. Car was scary when taking off from a stop - had so much throttle lag. Subsequently with Plugs Gapped properly, K&N drop in, 93 Octane and tune - much better now.


----------

